# Alaska Salmon and Halibut Crew Member needed



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Captain Marty is taking his wife a the Alaskan cruise in May for her retirement. We will sailing on the Island Princess leaving Vancouver on May 10th. I'm trying to put together a crew for both Halibut and Salmon fishing. If any of you 2coolers are going on the same cruise and want to hook up with us, there are three individuals right now, please PM me.


----------

